# No luck finding a ferret cage, help?



## balthamos (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello everyone. i am purchasing a little ferret soon ( Have done 2 years into researching them, have space etc ) 
but I really am struggling at finding a decent cage. Would anyone be able to tell me the best one? I've seen the ferret nation cage but I cant find it in the UK ( That one would of been perfect. 
Thank you!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FERRET-CA...imals&var=&hash=item4d03c5dfe6#ht_1583wt_1037 is this a good one? im trying ebay moreso =)


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Liberta explorer is similar to the ferret nation  or the savic royal Suite 

They cage in the link are crap tbh they end up
Stinking, the excess is rubbish and they aren't very big to be honest not big enough ferrets IMO


----------



## balthamos (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome  
Thanks for letting me know, now I need to try track those down, thank you ^^


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

a big rabbit hutch cant beat them, i am not a fan of the american wire cages.


----------

